# Senior Superlatives



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2009)

I got the idea from this thred: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f181/s...5/#post1680515

and the lovely chocolategoddess!

What was your senior superlative?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2009)

I was voted friendliest and my superlative was "most likely to bake you cookies with love"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2009)

I was nothing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

I was Voted Miss Congeniality
and 
Most Likely to Marry a Athlete (That didn't happen!)


----------



## Hilly (Jun 20, 2009)

We didnt have that at my school. In my sorority though, I was house shacker


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 20, 2009)

My school has never done those because it they feel it hurts those who don't get picked or get one they don't like. But on my Debate Team my senior year I was dubbed "Team Mom" lol.


----------



## Titty (Jun 20, 2009)

Actually this sparks back a bad memory, my senior year in high school, my friendships fell apart due to deep seated jealousy.  My "friends" purposely announced everyone they nominated for a superlative to hurt me.  

I was nothing as well.


Thinking back on it, just a childish move on their part!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 20, 2009)

lol. this brings back memories. I was voted Most Likely to be Miss America *and* Most Likely to Become a Famous Athlete. I thought those two were odd and hilarious, especially together.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 20, 2009)

i was "craziest hair"


----------



## User35 (Jun 20, 2009)

I was nothing.

with about 800 graduating seniors I really didnt stand out, its all good though..look at me now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

According to my school's yearbook staff, I was a really close second for getting "Class Clown Female" and I lost to a more popular (less funny) cheerleader/ ASB officer. I guess because she told random jokes during morning announcements, she's automatically the class clown.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm about to be a senior, but I _will_ be Best Dressed.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2009)

We didn't have that either, but in JHS I was on the itty bitty titty committee.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2009)

none of my schools did that, and for that i'm thankful. it'd be about how many ppl vote, then popularity ties in, and ppl get their noses out of joint......goodness gracious, voting for valedictorian was tough enough for one of my friends really thought she should have won....I just see these status things to be unneccessary aggravation.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

how the hell do you VOTE for valedictorian? 0.o  Ours was listed as the person with the highest grade and based on nothing else. o.o


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2009)

I was also nothing.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't remember exact details, but it wasn't based on just grades. It had been narrowed down to 3-5 (honestly I didn't care, popularity contest). So even though someone had a higher GPA (I believe had the highest) they weren't as involved with student groups and other extracurricular activities so she ended up not winning, but the winner was a smart person from the popular crowd.

I think having the teachers choose based solely on GPA would have been far better, because I saw the fallout when people didn't get enough votes to win.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 21, 2009)

I was not voted for anything as a Senior. But in 8th grade I won for Funniest Girl. I was shocked 

In my senior year, the voting was done in the cafeteria. Everyone got a sheet of paper, and everyone ran around telling everyone else to vote for them for a certain category, and stayed there while they wrote the names down on paper to make sure the person really voted for them


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2009)

in the uk we don't tend to have these! so therefore i wasn't voted as anything! porbs a good thing though as most people in school thought i was a weirdo!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was voted nicest eyes and joined at the hip with my group of friends. Half of us don't even talk anymore lol


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 22, 2009)

"most likely to be a celebrity"...ahaha


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

We had them but it was only for the popular crowd


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

Most likely to succeed.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2009)

I was homeschooled, so technically I won all the superlatives!


----------



## kariii (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ what she said.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 23, 2009)

I was most likely to end up in a straight jacket.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

I wasn't voted anything...but it probably would've been most likely to have you drawn and quartered.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was voted most athletic (which also means, most likely to not have a boyfriend in high school)  lolol


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I was most likely to end up in a straight jacket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2009)

Hehe, well our school gave EVERYONE a superlative... my boyfriend's was "most likely to argue with God." He loves to argue just for the joy of a good battle of the minds. 

Thanks to all who have posted =)


----------

